# Ultra Thin Bezel



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone know of a manufacturer who produces an ultra thin bezel TV in a 50" size?

I have space limitations to deal with, but if I can find a thin bezel model (perhaps minus tuner/speakers) a 50 incher should fit.

Sony has a 52" LCD that would almost fit, but not quite. Now, if only Sony made a 50" model.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The thinnest bezel sets that I have seen have been Sony and Mitsubishi sets. I don't think either has a 50", however.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

I believe samsung has a very then plasma,the newr pn50b860 and pn50b850 models.



http://images.google.com/imgres?img...sung&hl=en&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS343US343&sa=N&um=1


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What he is looking for is a thin bezel, not the thickness of the set.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry,my mistake.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Even a mistaken attempt to help bumps the thread, so maybe someone who has run across a set that would work for him will see it and respond.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Just wondering if it would be possible to use the Samsung 460UT professional display as a home HDTV. It has a bezel that is only a few mm thick. If it is possible to use such a display, what additional pieces of equipment would you need? Just a cable box?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Those sets are 768 line sets and would not be the best choice for a home display, though you could use it. Seems like a very pricey poor alternative, and at 46 inches you can likely find something else that would fit.


----------

